# Can a Cockatiel Bird Cry?



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

Can they? I mean is there such thing as a bird crying?


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

vocaly or tears? i would guess they could make sounds that sound like crying...tears i dont think is normal tho...ive never had any of my birds with tears


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds don't shed tears unless they have an eye problem, and they don't cry when they're sad the way humans do. But baby birds will make a sound similar to crying to beg for food, and some older birds have learned to make crying sounds to get attention from their owners.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

A baby cockatiels cry is so cute, but funny at the same time.

As for crying tears.. never seen it, but I think if I did, I'd probably cry too!


----------

